# A Tragic Lesson



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.nhregister.com/articles/2...f135149346.txt

LOOSE HAIR, JEWELRY, CLOTHING ETC. DOES *NOT* BELONG AROUND MACHINERY!


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Gene the link got a 'not found' error, but that is a valid warning. A young man a machine shop I worked in lost most of his right hand due to the 'fashionably long' nail on his pinky finger. Shoe laces are also something that shouldn't be neglected...never know when you might have to make a quick move.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Gene, If I'm not mistaken you must be refering to the young woman who just lost her life because her hair got caught in a piece of lab machinery.

I immediately thought of the implications this scenario would have for woodworkers.

Lets be extremly careful folks. One moment of inattention or one error in judgement can end in tragedy.

Jeff


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This link?*

http://www.nhregister.com/articles/...txt?nstrack=sid:1473379|met:300|cat:0|order:1


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

A young man in our town working at a garden center was killed a year or two ago when his boot laces got caught under a bobcat while it was backing up. An alert mind is always a necessity when around tools of any kind.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Even rings and watches can be a danger around tools... Google "degloving injury"... Crazy stuff... As bad as it is to actually see I can't imagine how horrible it would be to see the skin of your hand ripped off like a glove... Brrrrrrrrrrr.....

~tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Wood chippers can be dangerous...remember _Fargo_.
.




















 







.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Geez Tom, thanks alot. absolutely disgusting, I have a loose fitting ring too.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dwendt1978 said:


> Geez Tom, thanks alot. absolutely disgusting, I have a loose fitting ring too.


When it comes to injuries, its better to hear a story than tell it...

~tom


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....


firemedic said:


> Even rings and watches can be a danger around tools...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I've seen enough mutilations to last a lifetime. Always told the trainees that these machines have no conscience whatsoever, and if you give them the chance, they'll eat and beat you every time.:yes:


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

One has to be on his toes every second, or they might wind up like the old pirate and the seagull feather.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Hammered Toes said:


> One has to be on his toes every second, or they might wind up like the old pirate and the seagull feather.


 
Hammered? :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> ....


:stupid::surrender:hahaha... In my defense I didn't turn on a single power tool that day! Really, I was a little bored with what I had next on the list so I decided to sharpen a few chisels, planes and saws and use all hand tools to build an oak mallet. 

So nah nah nah boo boo... lol:laughing:

good catch though! Its too bad my watch was cut off in the picture, hahaha... do as I say, not as I do! :yes:


<edit>
BTW, I was starting an IV on my first Pt of the day this morning when I felt a pop in my finger and it got stiff... I thought, oh crap... I must HAVE cut something bad, lol... Docs at the ER cleared me again though and said prolly just "cracked" it like your knuckles from the inactivity in the last 20 something hrs... stiff but fine... 

Kids, don't jab meningeal bones with a 1/2" mortise chisels :thumbdown:


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Jewelry has absolutely no place on any type of jobsite


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

davelindgren said:


> Jewelry has absolutely no place on any type of jobsite


When I was first married, the wife was very upset I wouldn't wear my wedding ring...then I came home with 3 crushed fingers. It's never been brought up since.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Now I disagree with the ring thing but not completely. I've had 2 titanium bands save my fingers from getting smashed. Now I do agree that a softer metal would have pinched my finger off and the rest would have been smashed to hell. But as it stands both bands saved my digits. I did get to see a guy working a JET 22" lathe get a glove caught by the chuck and it stripped the finger literally to the bone. Also seen a long hair guy lose a chunk of scalp when his hair got sucked into the drill he was using.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

These are before and after pics of my boneheaded, rookie mistake on a benchtop jointer. I was running an edge on a very thin piece and simply let my finger dangle. Dumb, dumb, dumb. I've got a new found respect for all power tools now. I was lucky. Kind of like the dog that gets hit by a car and survives. He never goes into the street again!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Did the same thing on the jointer. Only, it was my thumb. It's now an 8th inch thinner.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Even rings and watches can be a danger around tools... Google "degloving injury"... Crazy stuff... As bad as it is to actually see I can't imagine how horrible it would be to see the skin of your hand ripped off like a glove... Brrrrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> ~tom


I have definitely seen that in my medic days. I told my wife if I get deployed again around heavy equipment, I'm taking off my ring and tattooing a ring around my finger. 

My last deployment I was single and I kept my watch strapped to my vest instead of my wrist.

Curtis


----------



## TheTexian (May 11, 2011)

Im no novice when it comes to heavy machinery, but today my shirt was ripped off me by the shop planer. Im just thankful to have 10 fingers everyday when I come home.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TheTexian said:


> Im no novice when it comes to heavy machinery, but today my shirt was ripped off me by the shop planer. Im just thankful to have 10 fingers everyday when I come home.


Ok... How exactly did ya manage that one?

~tom


----------



## TheTexian (May 11, 2011)

tossin some maple and my shirt got caught between the bottom shelf and and the board, and the rollers sucked it all in . .... not to proud of it.  didnt rip it off entirely but it did tear a good section out of it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TheTexian said:


> tossin some maple and my shirt got caught between the bottom shelf and and the board, and the rollers sucked it all in . .... not to proud of it.  didnt rip it off entirely but it did tear a good section out of it.


Well, good you didn't let it pull anything else in... How'd the rollers fare?

~tom


----------



## TheTexian (May 11, 2011)

no damage, but boss man was NOT happy.


----------

